# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Σχολή Ηλεκτρολογων μηχανικων ή Ναυπηγων Μηχανολογων

## corto

Καλησπερα,

Ποιο απο τα δυο επαγγελματα πιστευετε οτι εχει καλυτερη προοπτικη στην Ελλαδα.Οι ναυπηγοι πανε καλα και γενικα εργαζονται πανω στο επαγγελμα τους η ετεροαπασχολουνται αρκετα?Ειναι μια καλη επιλογη η ναυπηγια η να επιλεξω ηλεκτρολογων λετε?

Επισης στους ναυπηγους μηχανολογους μαθαινουν τιποτα σχετικα με ηλεκτρολογικα ηλεκτρονικα,ηλεκτρικες μηχανες ...?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## corto

εεε κανεις

----------


## giorgos_249

Στους ναυπηγους μαθαινουν και πραγματα σχετικα με τα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα των πλοιων , τη λειτουργια γεννητριων κλπ , ωστοσο οχι τοσο γενικα πραγματα οσο οι ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι αλλα πιο ειδικα προσανατολισμενα στα πλοια. 

Σχετικα με το αλλο που ρωτας τωρα, διαλεξε αυτο που θελεις , οχι αυτο που εχει τη μεγαλυτερη απασχοληση , αν γινεις καλος επαγγελματιας δε θα μεινεις ποτε ανεργος - κι ας μιλανε για κριση......

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρόγραμμα επιμόρφωσης «Ναυτική Ηλεκτροτεχνολογία και Ναυτικοί Αυτοματισμοί»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/pro...i-aftomatismi/ .

----------

